# Link per Tastendruck öffnen



## TomCruz (6. Sep 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet und habe folgende Frage:
Ich möchte, dass zusätzlich zum Anklicken mit der Maus ein link auch durch Drücken einer bestimmten Taste geöffnet wird. Also vielleicht "m" drücken für den link Musik, oder "g" für den link Gästebuch, oder so. Ist soetwas möglich?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

TOM


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Für Verirrte (JavaScript Fragen)


----------



## foobar (6. Sep 2004)

Java != JavaScript
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Heiko (6. Sep 2004)

Prinzipiell is da fast alles möglich.
Schau mal bei http://www.selfhtml.org vorbei.

Such dort mal nach "TabIndex" oder "OnClick" Da findest du sicher was, wenn du mehr Fragen hast, zum Beispiel zu deinem Quellcode kannste wieder nachfragen.


----------

